# utility trailer



## JERSEYJUNKER1 (Jul 22, 2007)

most know that i mostly do diecast junkers but this trailer is one that i got in a box full of plastic models awhile ago so in between getting ready to display the junkyard at some car shows i threw this together. it had broken rails and a broken axle so i made metal rails and fixed the axle. then i proceded to turn it into a well used trailer and loaded it with junk ready to go to the dumps.


----------



## CorvairJim (Dec 16, 2011)

More fascinating weathering, J.J.1. Some day I hope to be able to do work like that, but I'm still working on realistic-looking CLEAN cars. You, sir, make ugly look good! :thumbsup:


----------



## roadskare63 (Apr 14, 2010)

CorvairJim said:


> More fascinating weathering, J.J.1. Some day I hope to be able to do work like that, but I'm still working on realistic-looking CLEAN cars. You, sir, make ugly look good! :thumbsup:


x2:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 1970AMX (Feb 3, 2011)

Awesome trailer


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

That looks fantastic and realistic!!!!!!
But maybe next time find a smaller sized string for the rope because that one looks way too thick .


----------



## chuck_thehammer (Oct 24, 2007)

that Bad Boy has had a HARD LIFE.


----------



## dge467 (Jul 6, 2012)

Nice and crusty!


----------

